# Is there anythin which can replace Altiverb?



## JPQ (Jan 20, 2018)

Is there anythin which can replace Altiverb? i mean tool where i can position instruments in virtual hall/room. Altiverb is so pricey.


----------



## Vin (Jan 20, 2018)

JPQ said:


> Is there anythin which can replace Altiverb? i mean tool where i can position instruments in virtual hall/room. Altiverb is so pricey.



https://www.eareckon.com/en/products/eareverb2-reverb-plug-in.html


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 20, 2018)

Virtual Sound Stage is an affordable stage placement option for orchestral scoring . http://www.parallax-audio.com/


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 20, 2018)

VSLs MIR Pro first and foremost.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 20, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> VSLs MIR Pro first and foremost.


Its price is similar to altiverb. Cheaper choices is what i search.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 20, 2018)

JPQ said:


> Its price is similar to altiverb. Cheaper choices is what i search.



True, but there's a reason why Altiverb, SPAT or MIR Pro are expensive. EarReverb, VSS or Magix Origami do have their own approaches to spatial positioning, but are way less sophisticated than the aforementioned advanced tools.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 20, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> True, but there's a reason why Altiverb, SPAT or MIR Pro are expensive. EarReverb, VSS or Magix Origami do have their own approaches to spatial positioning, but are way less sophisticated than the aforementioned advanced tools.


I dont agree or disagre you. but generally think you are correct but limited income is hard thing. i try do something with my current tools if i can get more money this way.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 20, 2018)

I wouldn't worry about "placing" things.

Altiverb is only expensive because of it's vast collection of IR. If you already have a convolution plugin, you can find a ton for free but need to dig around to find good ones.

I'd recommend EW Spaces. It's got some nice patches and a number of patches for "placing" things. You can't beat that price ($150 last I remember). If you have some more money than you could get some Valhallas or the standard version of Seventh Heaven.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 20, 2018)

JPQ said:


> I dont agree or disagre you. but generally think you are correct but limited income is hard thing. i try do something with my current tools if i can get more money this way.



Well, I neither own Alitverb or MIR or SPAT and definitely understand where you're coming from.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I wouldn't worry about "placing" things.
> 
> Altiverb is only expensive because of it's vast collection of IR. If you already have a convolution plugin, you can find a ton for free but need to dig around to find good ones.
> 
> I'd recommend EW Spaces. It's got some nice patches and a number of patches for "placing" things. You can't beat that price ($150 last I remember). If you have some more money than you could get some Valhallas or the standard version of Seventh Heaven.



I have EW Spaces allready part of CCX. sounds good.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 22, 2018)

JPQ said:


> I have EW Spaces allready part of CCX. sounds good.


Well then I wouldn't worry about getting Altiverb. You should already be able to get great results with Spaces. Altiverb won't give you better quality, just more variety.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 22, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Well then I wouldn't worry about getting Altiverb. You should already be able to get great results with Spaces. Altiverb won't give you better quality, just more variety.


and with altiverb i place instruments hall way different positions have different sound but is not important now i try soon compose something and look what others like. i mean other parts than composition.(which is my best skill i bet when we talk music).


----------



## muk (Jan 23, 2018)

Check out 'Origami' that is part of the Magix Independence suite. It is a fantastic reverb plugin that lets you place a sound source on stage (similar to what Altiverb does). The gui is minimalistic and looks dated, but to my ears it's placement feature sounds very convincing. It lets you load your own IRs as well. There is a free version of the Independence suite with a few limitations, so you can try it out for free. The full price is 70 bucks or so.


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 23, 2018)

Unpopular opinion maybe:

Use what you have. Most DAWs come with reasonably good Convolution reverbs builtin - nto that my mixing is any competition here, but I only use those and didn't hear many complains from professional ears to date.
For positioning, I used VSS2, the demo is free and the only downside is that you can't save stuff - apart from that, pretty solid. There is also the free "Proximity" from Tokio Dawn to simulate depth.

As said, use what you have, because chances are, your DAW comes preloaded with reasonably good Plugins which can get you quite far wthout spending extra money on them. As far as the original question goes: VSS2, MIR and Altiverb are the only vomfortable ways.
I would suggest to "create" the room you want via reverb (your included ones with IRs that are included or frree IRs from around the web), EQ (also your included one) and panning.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 23, 2018)

Seventh Heaven Pro?


----------



## muk (Jan 23, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> As far as the original question goes: VSS2, MIR and Altiverb are the only vomfortable ways.



Nope. Origami does it too, better than Altiverb to my ears, and much less expensive.


----------



## MatFluor (Jan 23, 2018)

muk said:


> Nope. Origami does it too, better than Altiverb to my ears, and much less expensive.


Sorry, Magix is completely out of my sight  Mainly because what they were 15+ years ago - I remember doing my first stuff with eJay (if that was the right name). Origami doesn't look to modern, yeah. But hey, your ears are the most important factor in all of this! So, if it sounds good, it is good.

By "comfortable" I meant the luxury that especially VSS2 and MIR have to really place the sources on the virtual stage, Altiverb doesn't do that, but has very nice IRs bundled.


----------

